

How to Name Your Business So You Get More Customers - jclear
http://passivepanda.com/business-name-ideas

======
tnicola
Some good points, though some of the biggest companies have proven you wrong.

Google, for example, messed with spelling, used word which has nothing to do
with search engines and yet, it is nowadays one of the most recognized
companies in the world.

Also, when using common names that are easy to remember where you have not
messed with spelling, the domain names are usually taken or squatted on.

So, while your points are theoretically nice, in practice it may break the
cardinal rule, which is having your business name and your website be
different.

